# G-Mail



## mo3art (21 Sep 2004)

Anybody here any links to activate a G-Mail Account?

Or even a clue about how I can get one?  I've tried isnoop.com, but they're all out.


----------



## bishop (21 Sep 2004)

Hi,

Post an email address I have give you a gmail invite. Place in @ as at and . as dot to avoid spam spiders.


----------



## mo3art (21 Sep 2004)

Thanks bishop

address is

DELETED

Thanks again

mo3art


----------



## bishop (21 Sep 2004)

You should have that now. Its a great mail system very handy. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## mo3art (21 Sep 2004)

Yep, just got it there now. Thanks a million

I really appreciate it

mo3art


----------



## MAC (6 Nov 2004)

*Any chance of one more?*

My current address is:

brianmcd at dublin dot com

If anyone can facilitate it would be much apreciated

MAC


----------



## cerberus (6 Nov 2004)

*done*

u got it
c


----------



## MAC (6 Nov 2004)

*Thanks a million*

Cerberus,

Got that - very grateful!

MAC


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2004)

*gmail invites*

Hi cerebrus,

Have you any invites left? If so I'd be interested.
thanks

ajapale


----------



## cerberus (7 Nov 2004)

*ajapale - on its way*

ok


----------



## cerberus (7 Nov 2004)

*ajapale - your welcome ?*

ok


----------



## ajapale (7 Nov 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks cerebrus,

Im minding three childern all under 5 years and I didnt get a chance to thank you properly.

Thanks again  

ajapale


----------



## cerberus (7 Nov 2004)

*ajp*

no prob
c


----------



## killeagh (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: Gmail accout*

Anyone else have an invite for Gmail that they would like to send me - if you have my email address is deleted - thanks


----------



## Lemurz (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: Gmail accout*

Invite sent!


----------



## killeagh (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: Gmail accout*

Thanks Lemurz


----------



## ajapale (11 Nov 2004)

*Posting email addresses*

Just a word of advice. 

When you posting your email address here it is good idea to go back in later  and edit the post to delete your email address. This will protect your privacy somewhat and also twart some of the more sophisticated email harvesters.

ajapale


----------



## ah lad (12 Nov 2004)

Anyone else have an invite for Gmail that they would like to send me my e-mail address is 
thanks


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Nov 2004)

Sent you one ah_lad ...  i've got 2 more if anyone is interested.


----------



## ah lad (12 Nov 2004)

*gmail*

thanks evildoctorK


----------



## ciderboy123 (12 Nov 2004)

*gmail*

any chance invite to gmail my address is seandunphy at o2 dot ie


----------



## irishpancake (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

check your inbox for invite from the Irish Pancake!!!


----------



## ginatonic (12 Nov 2004)

*.*

I'd be very pleased to get one.

My email is: ~at~eircom~dot~net


----------



## Lemurz (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: .*

Invite sent!


----------



## ginatonic (12 Nov 2004)

Thank you lemurz. I have it set up.


----------



## gerry (12 Nov 2004)

*gmail*

i'd love one please
 ta


----------



## ah lad (12 Nov 2004)

----------


----------



## ciderboy123 (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

thanks very much Irish Pancake


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

Gerry - sent you one.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

I'm now all out - none left


----------



## gerry (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

thanks evil. got that. how do I get ones to give out ?


----------



## getoffthepot (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

Can I have one pls


----------



## irishpancake (13 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*



pm me with your e-mail address, i have 3 invites left.


----------



## ontheup (13 Nov 2004)

*gmail*

can i have one pls
daraspeight@yahoo.ie


----------



## Digger (13 Nov 2004)

*Gmail*

could I get one of these gmail invites please

daithimac01 at yahoo dot co dot uk

Cheers


----------



## cerberus (13 Nov 2004)

*gmail, on the way*

ok


----------



## irishpancake (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*



check your inbox for invite from the Irish Pancake!!!


----------



## getoffthepot (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

Got mine 

Thanks to Irish Pancake


----------



## georgewbush2 (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

anyone want gmail?

must be lovers of freedom and democracy
(and not cheese eating surrender monkies)

gw


----------



## Dr Moriarty (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

_Caveat emptor_, an' all that...

Dr. M.


----------



## fuzzer76 (18 Nov 2004)

*gmail*

-------


----------



## fuzzer76 (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail*

Any one have any gmail invitations left? my mail is deleted


----------



## georgewbush2 (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

God bless the US of A


----------



## fuzzer76 (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

georgewbush2 did u email that coz I didn't recieve it. thanks


----------



## SeamusG (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

Any more gmail invites Jim_Goss (at) yahoo (dot) com
Ta very much!


----------



## georgewbush2 (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

fuzz - yes


----------



## coolaboola (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

Oooh!  Can I have an invite if anyone has one left??  

pennyfewer  At ntlworld Dot i e


----------



## georgewbush2 (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

on its way penny & jim


----------



## coolaboola (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

YAY!  Thanks!


----------



## fuzzer76 (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

got that georgewbush2 thanx !!


----------



## Maceface (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: gmail on its way*

If anyone needs one, PM me.


----------

